# Mk3 Golf/Jetta Pedal box removal?



## joeshaw123 (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi all, I know the majority of you will have LHD cars, but I'm assuming my RHD model will be pretty similar. I'm swapping my 8v out of my jetta in favour of a VR6, and want the hydro clutch, and such will need the pedal box. How do I remove it from my car? I've asked on a couple of forums, not getting much response, so I thought I'd ask on here.
Thanks in advance
Joe


----------

